# Event: SoWo 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're happy to introduce Elaine Bak to the pages of Fourtitude as a contributor, having covered Southern Worthersee, shot hundreds of photos and filed a report. As Elaine shows in her piece, the event in one very Germanic Georgia town continued its rapid growth this year with a wide array of Audis on hand. Read the full report after the link. 

* Full Story *


----------

